# Master Ken Says Kenpo is BS!



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey, don't get mad at me.  I didn't say it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C9cEWmiL08&feature=colike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL! I love it! I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 13, 2012)

Y'all can shut your yaps anytime.


----------

